# Finally finished my half scale Olds Hit Miss !



## Helder22 (May 10, 2015)

Finally got off my butt and reassembled the engine again. Took a little fiddling around with the adjustments to get it running the way I wanted but its ok now. After it breaks in Ill reduce the speed a little, hopefully. I'm moving from the island of Grenada in a couple of weeks so I'll polish it all up and get rid of any of the surface rust after I arrive in Brazil. EVERYTHING seems to rust here on the island, fast :wall:, so I'm not going to bother while I'm here.
Here's a video for you guys:

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QHm98mMMr8Y[/ame]

Heres a link to the previous thread i posted before the engine was painted up and on a base etc. 
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/showthread.php?t=22308


----------



## Jchesley (May 10, 2015)

Looks like a beautiful engine, and seems to run nicely. well done.


----------



## Jeff L (May 11, 2015)

nice looking engine and a good runner,well done


----------



## gus (May 16, 2015)

I really like the Hitting and Missing. Very distinct. Mine a bit jumbled. You have set a very high standard for me to follow.:bow: Will find time to rework mine.


----------

